# pantone signalorange



## xghostonastagex (26. Juni 2004)

habe keinen farbfächer zur hand. kann mir jemand sagen welche pantone type verwendet wird für signalfarbe ORANGE.. wie z.b. bei sicherheitswesten bei bauarbeiten. ?

habe gegoogled aber nichts gefunden


----------



## suid (29. Juni 2004)

Ich habe hier einen rumliegen, ich würde mal 151 C schätzen also 12 Teile Gelb und 4 Teile warmes Rot. Natürlich ohne Gewähr da mir die genaue Spezifikation für Bauarbeiter Orange nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## xghostonastagex (29. Juni 2004)

werde es mal testen. danke.


----------

